# Images to Creative Cloud??



## Minivini (May 22, 2014)

Ok, now that it appears Adobe have fixed the PS Touch CC sync problem, it now becomes clear that being able to upload images to the CC is needed. Is there a way to do this via LR Mobile? (Please say yes?!)


----------

